# 2004 gto master cylinder



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Where can i get a deal on a Master cylinder. Some crazy prices. Also why does the fluid come thru the booster into the car. Thought the booster was sealed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

2004 PONTIAC GTO 5.7L V8 Master Cylinder | RockAuto


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Spend the money and get a Tick adjustable master. TRUST ME you won't regret it.... Well worth the money. One of the best mod's i've done to the car


----------

